
The Top 4 Internet Business Models - entrepreneur
http://mindfulentrepreneur.com/blog/2007/05/10/4-major-types-of-internet-businesses/
======
davidw
Hrm, I think that in actuallity, the top internet business model is
pornography.

~~~
SteveC
That's a product, not a model.

